

Startup Quote: Michael Arrington, Founder, TechCrunch - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7556874181

======
raychancc
Customer research produces bland products. We’re producing a piece of art.

\- Michael Arrington (@arrington)

<http://startupquote.com/post/7556874181>

